# 224R cam installed!!!!!!!!!!!!



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

I was wondering If someone could tell me why after I installed my TSP 224R cam my iat readings are reading in the 30's and my coolant temps are reading in the 80's fully warmed up on a 92 degree day like today? 

The install wasnt too bad. It took me about 15 hours taking my sweet time and consisted of the 224R cam, pac behive springs, comp 7.425 pushrods. I bumped my idle up 100 rpm and it idles fairly well. I drove it around town and it was fairly pleasant considering that it isnt tuned yet. I just dont understand why my Iat readings and ect readings are reading really low. I went from the omega thermister back to the stock maf iat sensor and it reads the same thing so it isnt the sensor. Im calling Steve Williams tuesday and hopefully set up a appointment for a tune.


----------



## muddobberz (Jul 7, 2011)

RJ_05GTO said:


> I was wondering If someone could tell me why after I installed my TSP 224R cam my iat readings are reading in the 30's and my coolant temps are reading in the 80's fully warmed up on a 92 degree day like today?
> 
> The install wasnt too bad. It took me about 15 hours taking my sweet time and consisted of the 224R cam, pac behive springs, comp 7.425 pushrods. I bumped my idle up 100 rpm and it idles fairly well. I drove it around town and it was fairly pleasant considering that it isnt tuned yet. I just dont understand why my Iat readings and ect readings are reading really low. I went from the omega thermister back to the stock maf iat sensor and it reads the same thing so it isnt the sensor. Im calling Steve Williams tuesday and hopefully set up a appointment for a tune.


Awesome man! put up a vid I'm curious how that cam sounds. Also see if you can get some hp/ torque change numbers:cheers


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

I figured it out. The dashhawk is giving wacky wrong numbers. I dont know why. I hooked my predator up and viewed the data everything looks good.

I will post a startup video here in a few.


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Here is a link to the vid.


----------



## muddobberz (Jul 7, 2011)

man she purrs!! sounds great. Out of curiousity what made you go with that duration of cam? I'm probably ordering my cam this week and i think im going with the 228r


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks! Well I didnt want it too choppy and I didnt want to be forced to put a torque converter in right away. I just want a little more hp without sacrificing too much drivability. I considered the 228R cam but I thought that would be pushing it for me so I went with the 224R cam. It should make pretty decent power and feed my mod bug for a little while hopefully.


----------

